# cornsnake in a rub? as an adult...



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

hi

does anyone have their cornsnake in a rub?

i haven't got a cornsnake, but thinking of getting one. i may be moving to a bedsit sort of accommodation and having heavy vivariums to move on my own isn't an option. does anyone keep their adult snakes in rubs? what sort of size would i need to get? in litre size and also in inches/cm please?

much appreciate any info

thanks

dee x


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

you can opt for rubs if neccessary. However, you'll need a big one; probably about 64 litres or 84 litres tops. corns dont like too much space. make sure you provide plent of hides, a water bowl and adequete heating.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I kept all but my largest quite comfortably in 50litres:no1:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> I kept all but my largest quite comfortably in 50litres:no1:


Same,
Or in Vivs with the same dimensions :2thumb:


----------



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

thank you ever so much for your replies. :2thumb:

dee x x


----------



## ambient one (Dec 22, 2009)

Can someone tell me what a rub is? Is it one of those tubs that securely closes, that looks like giiiiiaqnt tupperware? I need something new for my littlest corn, only I couldn't heat a tiny wee tub properly and have ended up using a bigger tub which I've badly mutilated to get the heatmat etc into... Be useful if someone could ping me about it before the weekend begins so I can go out and grab what I need. It's so much easier when they're 3 foot long, compared to 3 inches! (well, he/she is 10 months old long)


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Here you go

Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!

Buy Really Useful Box 50 Litre. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Id be more than happy to have a corn in a 33l : victory:

50l would be better though.


----------



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

dear ambient one,

the heat mat goes beneath the rub. : victory:


----------

